

Woman in her twenties discovers that she was born without a cerebellum - smaili
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/11/6137241/woman-in-her-twenties-discovers-that-she-was-born-without-a-cerebellum

======
darkstar999
This is already #1 on HN right now.

